# Cyber-attack, Hackers Steal Secret Canadian Government Data



## McG (2 Jun 2011)

I suspect this was inevitable:


> Hackers stole secret Canadian government data
> Julie Ireton, CBC News
> Jun 2, 2011 4:07 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## garb811 (2 Jun 2011)

I suspect what was compromised was DESIGNATED information, not CLASSIFIED information.  I'm by no means an expert but I have been exposed to several Government Department's classified systems and none of them allowed access to the Internet.


----------

